# Namen für Gildenränge



## Níght06 (9. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

könntet ihr mir ein Paar Vorschläge oder Anregungen zu Gildenrang namen geben?

Bin leider nicht so kreativ veranlagt..


mir ist bis jetzt nur:

# Ehrenrat 

# Offizier

# Stellvertretender Gildenmeister

# Gildenmeister 

eingefallen, aber wollte so 5-6 ränge haben.


Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Vielen dank im vorraus


liebe grüße


----------



## faime (9. Dezember 2007)

#Knecht

#Novize

#Gefährte

#Veteran

Fällt mir da so spontan ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Youwontgetme (9. Dezember 2007)

Wir ham Putze und so ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (9. Dezember 2007)

Gildenmeister 

Gildenrat

Veteran (da fällt mir grade nichts ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Kämpfer

Laibeigener


----------



## The Holy Paladin (9. Dezember 2007)

Urgestein und Bimbo/Trail hätte ich da noch im Angebot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corliote (9. Dezember 2007)

bei uns gibs fischstäbchen


----------



## taure-auf-melee-cruck (9. Dezember 2007)

messi nicht vergessen! falls mal leute die gildenbank zumüllen


----------



## Lucyana (9. Dezember 2007)

Also ich bevorzuge persönlich ja die Arenaränge der Allianz!


----------



## Raron@nathrezim (9. Dezember 2007)

Bei und ist der Rang "Wegen Spam gesperrt" aufgrund eines nervigen Members eingeführt worden. Jetzt regen sich alle neuen Member auf, dass sie von Anfang an diesen Rang haben und net im Gildenchat schreiben können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BriBraMuc (9. Dezember 2007)

Nub of the week ist auch noch n ganz netter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ohne Schreibrechte im Gchat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teigdesigner (9. Dezember 2007)

Also bei Smoke a lot is das

Big bong 

Afgahne

White Widdow

Gebrössel 

Nope

geregelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Níght06 (9. Dezember 2007)

Naja ich dachte da schon eher so an rollenspiel namen^^

nicht an weed zeugs


----------



## Arstiuri (9. Dezember 2007)

wir haben "am Pranger". ich finds a) lustig und b) noch rollenspiel gerecht


----------



## Satanhimself (10. Dezember 2007)

wir hatten mal einen tag lang ränge nach Star Wars manier benannt

also Imperator , wookie , ranger , etc. pp

das ist unserem gm aber recht schnell zu kopf gestiegen ... naja er nennt sich heut immer noch imperator  :<


----------



## Zino (10. Dezember 2007)

Also im Orden des Blutes haben wir einfach den prefix Blut mitbenutzt !

Sprich:

Bluttrial
Blutritter
Blutrat
Blutfürst
und Blutmeister




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## ApoY2k (10. Dezember 2007)

Kizna schrieb:


> Laibeigener


Sry aber: LoL^^

Ihr habt Brote in der Gilde? Krass XD


----------



## Oraishio (10. Dezember 2007)

Bei uns gibt es noch 

Boon der Woche

Obst des Monats

und für die Manager der Gildenbank haben wir:

Schatzmeister


----------



## Kigan (10. Dezember 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Sry aber: LoL^^
> 
> Ihr habt Brote in der Gilde? Krass XD




ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal, das i deiner Aussage eine gehörige Portion Ironie mitschwimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (10. Dezember 2007)

~ Gildenmeister - Hamburger

~ Rang1 - Tomaten

~ Rang2 - Salat

~ Rang3 - Fleisch

~ Rang4 - Senf

~ Rang5 - Brot


----------



## Da_Honk (10. Dezember 2007)

Bei uns gibts volgende ränge aufesteigend:

1. Voll-Spakke

2. Spakke

3. Voll-Horst

4. Horst

5. Günther

6. Honk

7. Voll-Honk

8. Ober-Honk


----------



## Gixxle (10. Dezember 2007)

huhu...

wir sind ne reine Gnomen und zwerge gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da kommen natürlich nur Ränge wie Braumeister, Bombenbastler oder Sprengmeister in frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Untotulus (10. Dezember 2007)

MAfioso
MAfiaboss

fällt mir grad noch so ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fiannqe (10. Dezember 2007)

Knierutschender Antragsteller ...nur ein Vorschlag für neue Member....


----------



## Der Sparten (10. Dezember 2007)

Lol Günther, ich hab so gelacht :-D


----------



## Níght06 (10. Dezember 2007)

Wie gesagt ich dacht eher an rollenspiel namen, waren schon ganz gute vorschläge dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke dafür!

aber was hört sich für den letzten rang (also für leute die neu reinkommen) besser an:


Anwärter

oder

Neuling


Hoffe ihr habt nen rat^^


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Dezember 2007)

wir ham bei uns:

don bonz (mitglied)
chef elfö (gildenführung)
alpha elphe (ka was das original ma war xD)

passt aber halt nur zu uns pornoelfen (bin zwar ud aber wayne)

könnte sein dass wa noch mehr ham die falln mir aber grad net ein xD


----------



## Kildorim (10. Dezember 2007)

Peon
twink 
veteran
gildenrat
gildenmeister


----------



## StyxZ (10. Dezember 2007)

Soldat, Ritter, Schattenkrieger, Schattenläufer, Dunkelritter, König, Prinz, Dunkellord, Lord des Schattens, Taschendieb,Magier/Ritter/Krieger der Verdammnis, Räuber, Dieb, Erzmagier, Knecht, Verurteilter, Beschwörer, Handlanger, Schleicher.
Mehr fallen mir nicht ein ^^


----------

